# Origen food making funny tummy?



## nums (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been feeding my 6 month old pup, Toby, Origen puppy food for a good couple of months now. I changed over from Arden Grange as he just didn't seem bothered about eating that one. While he seems to enjoy Origen, his poo is pretty much always runny and very smelly. He all farts A LOT and they stink.

Sorry for the graphic information, but I was wondering if anyone knows of Origen making this happen in some dogs? I give him probiotic yoghurt everyday too, but really nothing else which should make him smell this bad.

I want to continue to give him the best food I can, but it can't be good for him to have the 'runs' all the time.

I would really appreciate any suggestions/thoughts you might have (and apologies again for the details!!!)

x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I had lady on Origen for a long time and she started having runny poos too. I think the food is just really rich. We have switched lady to a fresh food and now her poos don't stink and they are hard, good luck sorting your puppy out, like us all foods effect them diffently.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara had soft smelly poos and went off orijen Try nature diet no smelly poops comes out like litt nuggets and very little wind!!

We got a few packs first and now order in bulk from berriewoods.

Xx


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

How often do you feed? You could reduce quantity and feed twice a day. A dog usually needs less when on Orijen since its so rich. I think there's a post here from JD where they have been able to deal with runny tums by replacing one meal with boiled chicken mixed with probiotic yoghurt then gradually adding a bit of Orijen to the meal until the pup can tolerate.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes orijen is a rich food with high meat content ... 

My dogs were on Royal Canin then Orijen but now on Barking Heads range which I will be sticking too ... as it is all natural but less rich than orijen and I am very happy feeding thsi food to my dogs ...

I have a review here .. their toilets are great and no horrible doggy breath  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/09/barking-heads-puppy-days-product-review/


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Origen definitely made Betty's poo runny and smelly...it is very rich.
Barking heads seems like a slightly less rich version.. Betty loved it
and and didn't have runny poo's.


----------



## nums (Aug 25, 2011)

*Alternative*

Thanks everyone - I have been reading up about some alternative foods and wondered if anyone has tried Acana food or Taste of the Wild food?


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I have heard nothing but good things about Barking Heads! I've ordered a couple of samples (1 for Archie and 1 for the cats!) and will see how he gets on with it


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always found with my dogs it is sometimes a matter of trial and error to find the right food to suit that dog. Some will have allergies or intolerances - or may just be fussy and prefer one food to another. As long as you are sticking to decent quality foods I would try something else as it seems the current food is not suiting her.

This could be because it is too rich, or could be because of an intolerance to one of the ingredients so it may be worth trying a food with a different source of protein - maybe fish based?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy was on Orijen for 3 mths and he was excatly the same the wind was awful!! I changed him to Natural instinct raw food and his tummy has been fine ever since and his poo is firm and non smelly im really really happy with this food and even though prehaps a little more expensive then other dog foods i know its so good for him and also his teeth !

Ive just started giving him a chicken wing for lunch which he loves,i have children and a big issue for me was the hygiene but touch wood ive had no problems x


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pareto had horrendous stinky wind on Orijen but then we reduced the amount we were feeding him, and now he has Orijen for breakfast and Natural Instinct for dinner, with no smelly trumping  I think we were over feeding (and he's a greedy guts) but I wanted to keep him on a mix of dry and wet food, as we travel a lot and dry is easier to transport and won't go off.

Hope you've found a happy medium

Kx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Chloe is on Acana Grasslands right now and it seems to agree with her. She has had a lot of tummy troubles in the past(including while on Orijen) but things have been going well since we switched to Acana. I am actually afraid to try anything else new now!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I had Olive on Acana small breed puppy and it gave her colitis. I was really upset because it's such a good quality food and made by the same company as Orijen. Even though it is less rich than Orijen it was still too high in fat and protein for her. It's the only food Olive has liked though and I've struggled to get her to eat ever since i took her off of it.


----------



## sheilaaellis44 (Mar 14, 2012)

Orijen is a great food in general, but in the large breed puppy formula, it also has the appropriate amount of calcium for a large breed dog, which most puppy formulas do not have. 

If you get a formula that has too much calcium in it, your dog will go through growth spurts which can cause damaged or weak bones/joints, which for a large breed like a German Shepherd, is a VERY bad thing.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I have Taste of The Wild as a dry food for Izzy which I feed some mornings and Natural Instinct evenings. She loves it. I bought it recommended by one of the US forum users and i have been very pleased. It is not expensive and has excellent reviews. Origen also upset Izzy's tummy. I wanted a good kibble to use when NI isn't convenient and I would recommend TOTW. I bought it through Pet Supermarket in the UK.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

We found orijen too rich it was giving Eddie wind but he has no problems when its mixed in with other food in small quantities, so if you still have some you might find you can still use it in this way.The dried foods that have been good are barking heads and royal canin , he also likes natures diet wet puppy food.


----------

